
Show HN: Openmeet – Video calls without scheduling - raphaelrk
https://openmeet.io/
======
davidajackson
Nice, can you wait for a ping that someone joined and then join, rather than
having to sit on video all day (for the case: queue length is 0)? The queueing
idea is interesting (if I'm understanding that you let parties in 1 by 1 as
you finish chatting with previous party), I wonder if this could be branded as
a customer support tool for B2B companies?

